# Pressure Washer



## Buffalo (May 2, 2010)

My small (2100 PSI) gas powered pressure washer won't produce a hard stream. The engine seems to be running fine but little or no water. Any ideas?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Old age?? Sorry I couldn't resist that one.:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Some pressure washers have a little strainer in them. Check and see if yours does take it out and clean it then put it back in. Also make sure no kinks in your hose's.


----------



## bpd73 (Mar 22, 2007)

pwoutlet the pumps in these things are only made to last about 50 hrs i just ordered a pump for mine on fri they say the new one last 300 hrs


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Post a pic of the pump. Some of them have a small plunger on the top of the pump that stick and you have to remove and lube.


----------



## Buffalo (May 2, 2010)

Thanks for the advice (except about the age-lol). I'll post a pic tomorrow.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Some of the spray wands have a low pressure position that you activate by pulling out on the wand, or the nozzle. Maybe you have that function turned on. Try holding the trigger handle and pushing the nozzle, or the wand, back towards the handle.


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

bpd73 said:


> pwoutlet the pumps in these things are only made to last about 50 hrs i just ordered a pump for mine on fri they say the new one last 300 hrs


I have a Craftsman 6hp-2300 psi that among other things needs a new pump.Where and how much did your's cost? Thanks..


----------

